# Christmas lights.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

A pic. of my house, happy holidays.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is my first attempt at Christmas lights. We just barely put our yard in this year. Next year I will have more trees.









Does anyone know where I can get one of these?
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y99/NHS33/*******-lawn-deer.jpg
I would love to put one up next year.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Does anyone know where I can get one of these?
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y99/NHS33/*******-lawn-deer.jpg
> I would love to put one up next year.


When you find out, let me know. I want two!!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Loke said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know where I can get one of these?
> ...


LOL too funny. :lol:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is my attempt this year.... we will add to it every year....


----------

